# Co2 not coming out of diffuser?



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a mini glass Co2 diffuser. Co2 has trouble coming out of it. I have it at like 1 bps. I am running a paintball co2 setup. No leaks, I've checked for that. It decides to run every now and then, like after 5 mins it will randomly start pumping bubbles through it, any thoughts?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

What kind of regulator are you using?


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm not using a regulator I'm doing the DIY paintball on this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115850


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Have patience. The cracking pressure on ceramic disks is high, around 7-10psi or more.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Have patience. The cracking pressure on ceramic disks is high, around 7-10psi or more.


Eh- that's not the problem. They're running about 800psi. (Unregulated)

What you are experiencing is a crappy needle valve. It's meant for controlling the flow of water basically. Not controlling a very low flow of gas at a high psi. More monkeying is required.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

He didn't mention anything about a crappy needle valve and his flow rate was a steady 1bps. 800+psi is the outlet pressure of the CO2 gas tank. I was referring to the ceramic disk cracking pressure which needs to have enough pressure to work.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Have you cleaned the diffuser by chance? Not sure how long you have been using it or it is used in itself but might could use a good bleach dip for a few minutes.


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

If you're getting 1bps but nothing out of the ceramic disk then could you have a leak? Have you tried cranking up the output to see if a buildup in pressure would cause the diffuser to start working?


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

I've checked for leaks, no leaks. When I put the tube itself in the tank I get a steady bubble easily. The needle valve that's being used is hard to get it steady but it just takes little work to get it where you want. Also I get it at a stead 1 bps then after an hour or two it's slower for some reason. My mini diffuser is brand new. Took it out to my air compressor and blew it out a bunch of times, still doesn't want to work at 1bps. If I turn my needle valve to let more co2 out for like 3 bps it comes out fine.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

What kind of tubing are you using?


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

Using this stuff: http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

wade0328 said:


> I've checked for leaks, no leaks. When I put the tube itself in the tank I get a steady bubble easily. The needle valve that's being used is hard to get it steady but it just takes little work to get it where you want. Also I get it at a stead 1 bps then after an hour or two it's slower for some reason. My mini diffuser is brand new. Took it out to my air compressor and blew it out a bunch of times, still doesn't want to work at 1bps. If I turn my needle valve to let more co2 out for like 3 bps it comes out fine.


If you turn it up to 3bps and it works and then turn it back down to 1bps does it just stop? Have you left it like this for a prolonged period? Is your regulator turned all the way up (screwed all the way in)? I have a paintball regulator and I have to have my regulator turned all the way up to allow the needle valve to do anything meaningful.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm I'll try turning my it all the way in and see what happens.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Careful, like Josh said, your paintball setup isn't even regulated so I'm not sure why turning the needle valve open would help. 

If you do have a leak, then it should be hissing. With normal Co2 setup, the pressure is reduced so you won't notice a leak that weak. 

You got 800 - 1000 psi co2 attached to an ASA on/off (refilling etc) so it's either fully on or off. Then you got the 800 psi gas being delivered by the needle valve.

Careful, man.


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yah, I put the whole thing under water. No bubbles!


----------



## brogan (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you have a plastic check valve? I had one corrode to the point that it became completely plugged.


----------



## DeDeuce (May 18, 2007)

As others have mentioned, patience... How long have you let run at 1 bps? I have no experience diffusers, but I surmise they require a bit of pressure to perform properly. The tubing you got from lowes doesn't appear to be designed for running pressurized gas. Since you are sure it's not leaking, I'd let it run at 1bps for an extended period. Just monitor closely :icon_smil

Good Luck!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Well this is going to be interesting......


----------



## mike-guy (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been running the same setup for almost a year. The deal is your 1 bps without a diffuser is under zero restriction. Hook your diffuser up and it takes time (for me 5-30mins) to build enough pressure to push through the ceramic disc. But once it does, pressure then drops again and it starts all over building pressure. Mine had to be at a fair bps rate to continue flow through the disc. I never had a bubble counter but if I drop the line in the tank it's pumping a lot, but I bet once the diffuser is on it's 1 or 2 bps.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Well this is going to be interesting......


I wish someone would just delete the how to make a asa on/off valve with a cheap needle valve thread. Sooner or later, someone is going to get hurt.


----------



## mike-guy (Feb 24, 2013)

BTW I have fluval diffuser and the one time I opened the valve enough that it exploded the diffuser. Scared the crap out of me, my fish, and made a huge mess in the tank. just SET IT AND FORGET IT!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> I wish someone would just delete the how to make a asa on/off valve with a cheap needle valve thread. Sooner or later, someone is going to get hurt.


Agreed. Luckily the majority of the set up leak or the bps are unstable and they abandon the idea of regulating 800 psi with a WATTS needle valve.


----------



## DeDeuce (May 18, 2007)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Agreed. Luckily the majority of the set up leak or the bps are unstable and they abandon the idea of regulating 800 psi with a WATTS needle valve.


I absolutely understand the reservation with regards to safety; however, I don't see how the aforementioned setup could produce anything other than a mess in the event of a catastrophic failure. That said, I'd probably pick another place to cut corners:icon_mrgr


----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

What else do you guys recommend regulating a paintball co2 with?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## wade0328 (Jul 10, 2013)

What exactly is it called? Could you link me to one maybe?


----------



## mike-guy (Feb 24, 2013)

Its a regulator homie


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

wade0328 said:


> What exactly is it called? Could you link me to one maybe?


Many people go with the AQUATEK mini CO2 regulator for paintball tanks. There are a few and they usually run $70-$110.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Or you can buy a high-quality regulator and attach it to the paintball tank via a CGA adaptor.


----------

